# Zippo Lighters



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

anyone use a zippo anymore?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Got one from my restoration days.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't use them anymore but have got a few from my smoking days.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i have a snap on tools one never used, stopped smoking in 1983 i wanted a cd player,also have a ronson zippo type with a picture of bowie engraved on never used.

bowie


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bowie said:


> i have a snap on tools one never used, stopped smoking in 1983 i wanted a cd player,also have a ronson zippo type with a picture of bowie engraved on never used.
> 
> bowie


gotta pic of the lighter john?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Sold all but one of mine when I gave up smoking, the one I kept was a present from the 710. Had a genuine vietnam one as well, broken hinge on it and never got round to getting it fixed. I think I may still have the pics tucked away in a file somewhere. Even had one engraved like one I saw in the X-Files with "Trust no one" How sad is that.









Best lighters money can buy imho.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> bowie said:
> 
> 
> > i have a snap on tools one never used, stopped smoking in 1983 i wanted a cd player,also have a ronson zippo type with a picture of bowie engraved on never used.
> ...


blee bay item 290194232350. picture stolen from seller,as pictures that i take are as good as yours.

bowie.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

I have one from the Vietnam War, engraved with US Navy Aircraft Carrier USS Forrestal, which caught fire in the Gulf of Tonkin in 1967.









Anyone who has overfilled a Zippo will know how easy that is


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

grey said:


> I have one from the Vietnam War, engraved with US Navy Aircraft Carrier USS Forrestal, which caught fire in the Gulf of Tonkin in 1967.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell........that must be a hell of a piece.

I have 2 which I still keep as momentos

I used the 2nd one while in the army and I smoked Park Drive and Woodbines...............honest!!!

To be honest the lighter which is now in my pocket is a Ronson Clipper, and is the best all round lighter with very low loss fuel retention on the market.

The Zippos are great, but need filling far too often and utterly useless on a long exercise............IMO


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

But, of course...










(a gift from the 710...when in doubt, buy something with HD on it...at least she had my initials engraved on the back)


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

got a very nice volkswagen one with a beetle engraved on it

never smoked in my life I use it to light a butane burner in my toolbox


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Great piece of kit for the outdoors.

I have one that I use when I go fishing or if I'm going to be outside all day.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's my 2 from when I used to smoke.

One was a gift when I left a job(silver one) which I've never used and the second was given to everyone that crewed in the West Highland Yacht races one year as the sponsor was Tennents.

Alasdair


----------

